
Facebook Wants to Set Up Your Playdates - shahryc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-14/facebook-wants-to-set-up-your-playdates
======
debacle
This could be a positive. Passive social planning. A kickstarter for grabbing
drinks. Not everything Facebook does is necessarily tied to a dark pattern.

